# Need Help buying a sub-2k wireless modem(adsl)



## Sahil. (Jul 1, 2014)

*Need Help buying in a wireless modem(adsl) under 2000*

Hey guys i'll be needing a new adsl router in a few days and i want to have some advice on buying the right router for me. I'll be using mtnl internet most probably if not, airtel. My house has 5 rooms 2 Halls and only one floor. 
1. I'll be using this Wi-fi to connect 2 laptops & 3 smartphones. 
2. Wi-Fi speed should be good. preferable 300 mbps
I've considered the following options :
1.*D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2 4-Port Wi-Fi Router* - 1999 D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2 4-Port Wi-Fi Router - D-Link: Flipkart.com
2.*TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router* - 1799 TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
3.*Asus DSL-N10E Wireless-N150 ADSL Modem Router* - 1899 Asus DSL-N10E Wireless-N150 ADSL Modem Router - Asus: Flipkart.com

I've read review for three of them the first two are more popular but i like the design of asus so i threw it into my consideration too.
Now from here the Technical Part...

As the coverage area has to be large the antenna gain needs to be good. The D-link has two built-in mimo antennae so i don't think it will be able to cover a wider area whereas the TP-Link has two 5 Dbi Fixed antennae which sound like a stronger field of usage and wider area coverage. The Asus has a single 5 dbi antenna so i don't think it would do much.

Now i would go ahead and take the TP-Link without having to resort to posting my question here but this thread caught my attention : *www.digit.in/forum/networking/179187-w8968-causing-some-troubles.html . I don't want to take any chances on that part. Moreover there are two versions of this router v1 and v2 which have a different antennae configuration and i personally like v2 because it is 2x5dbi so that's quite good i guess

The Second thing is The Customer support which i have heard stands pretty bad for TP-Link. There have been instances of unavailability of support, rude replies, e.t.c. and i'm myself using a Dlink on a different network and had only one problem some time ago and the support desk was easy to reach over the phone. I am situated in Delhi so i would like to know about the support centers too.

Now one more thing, as I've been using this modem D-Link DIR-600L so i find the idea of cloud accessibility good which helps me keep an eye on all the devices on my network using the Android/Apple mydlink app so i'm bending a little towards Dlink ADSL 2750u but its the antenna capacity that's bothering me. The firmware interface should be nice i.e. user friendly easy to update and all. 

Try to suggest the one that has no heating issues, connection drops or firmware problems and saves a bit on power too and will long last and is durable/reliable/dependable.

USB support doesn't matter.


----------



## little (Jul 2, 2014)

From my past experiences, I'd say that stay away from W8968. But some users also reported that W8968 works-like-a-charm for them. Maybe its just a matter of chance. 

In my case, I need to reboot W8968 once or twice everyday because it hangs (maybe you know about it from my older thread, W8968 causing some troubles. Earlier I thought that firmwares would fix it but nope, it didn't help. Maybe the board in v2 is faulty as TP-link released W8968 v3 with a completely different board.

I'm thinking of getting a modem-cum-router in a budget of 2k. I'm currently considering W8961ND.
If USB support doesn't matter, then I'd suggest you to have a look at W8961ND.

On a side note, Flipkart still happens to sell the old version (v1) of W8968 with antenna gain of 3dBi.

- - - Updated - - -

There are three hardware versions of W8961ND and the lastes one (v3) has 2x5dBi antennas. Flipkart's specification page of W8961ND lists 2x5dBi antennas but that can't be trusted. Does anyone know the hardware version of W8961ND sold by Flipkart?


----------



## Sahil. (Jul 2, 2014)

You can contact the Seller and ask them and they'll clarify it to you. I've done it a couple of times and what about the dlink ? it has over 2500 reviews over flipkart so that makes it a good competitor. What do u think ??


----------



## little (Jul 2, 2014)

The Dlink is sort of tried and tested device. But I'm worried about it's WiFi coverage. 
I'm more inclined towards W8961ND because of it's WiFi range. AFAIK W8968 and W8961ND share the same antennas and range of W8968 is really good. I don't know much about the range of 2750u..


----------



## little (Jul 4, 2014)

Did you order something?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 5, 2014)

+1 to W8968


----------



## seamon (Jul 5, 2014)

+1 to W8968


----------



## little (Jul 5, 2014)

[MENTION=286528]Sahil.[/MENTION], you might try your luck with W8968.

@Others, any suggestions for me as I also need a device any my requirements are same as OP's (around 2k, USB not necessary, etc.) I don't feel like buying W8968 again.


----------



## Sahil. (Jul 5, 2014)

Didn't buy anything yet but might take w8968 because people are polling more and more for it


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

little said:


> I'm thinking of getting a modem-cum-router in a budget of 2k. I'm currently considering W8961ND.
> If USB support doesn't matter, then I'd suggest you to have a look at W8961ND.
> 
> There are three hardware versions of W8961ND and the lastes one (v3) has 2x5dBi antennas. Flipkart's specification page of W8961ND lists 2x5dBi antennas but that can't be trusted. Does anyone know the hardware version of W8961ND sold by Flipkart?



 i have the same  W8961ND version 3.0 purchased few months ago from snapdeal. it works good for me.


----------



## little (Jul 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i have the same  W8961ND version 3.0 purchased few months ago from snapdeal. it works good for me.



I asked Flipkart and they have no idea about the hardware version. I need to buy it from flipkart as I have ₹2000 in my Flipkart wallet. Flipkart's specification page of W8961ND lists 2x5dBi so I think Flipkart's selling version 3.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

little said:


> I asked Flipkart and they have no idea about the hardware version. I need to buy it from flipkart as I have ₹2000 in my Flipkart wallet. Flipkart's specification page of W8961ND lists 2x5dBi so I think Flipkart's selling version 3.



you can return if you dont get what you needed. also many people here uses w8968. both are available at same price also.


----------



## little (Jul 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you can return if you dont get what you needed. also many people here uses w8968. both are available at same price also.



Earlier I used a BSNL WiFi modem (manufactured by some VMC) and it never showed any disconnection problems. It had little features and poor range but other than that, it was awesome. I mean I went to a week's vacation and it kept on downloading from steam, no disconnections, nothing. And my W8968 needs a reboot everyday or so. And it never reconnects after disconnecting. It just hangs. It works much better if I turn off all the USB features but once in a while it gives me problems. What I need it a no-frill device, I don't need lots of features, USB, etc. And my modem is powered on 24x7.       [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] Does W8961ND need reboots or does it disconnect? I won't mind the disconnections if it reconnects automatically.

Yeah, I'll return it if they don't ship me the v3. Just returned a chinese _genuine Microsoft Xbox 360 controller for PC_. I can't believe that even Flipkart ships fake products. :/


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

mine did reboot, but that was when it was not fitting properly on plug. other than that i dont face any disconnections or reboots. it works really well.


----------



## little (Jul 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> mine did reboot, but that was when it was not fitting properly on plug. other than that i dont face any disconnections or reboots. it works really well.



I'll order it tonight from Flipkart.  Thanks.

And one more thing, does it heat up? And do you use the modem 24x7?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

little said:


> I'll order it tonight from Flipkart.  Thanks.
> 
> And one more thing, does it heat up? And do you use the modem 24x7?



i dont use 24x7. at max,  i use it for 8 continuous hours . mine does not heat up either.
does your old w8968 heat up?


----------



## little (Jul 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i dont use 24x7. at max,  i use it for 8 continuous hours . mine does not heat up either.
> does your old w8968 heat up?


 Yeah, it heats up. No much but yeah, I can feel the heat. 

For durations like 8 to 10 continuous hours, my old W8968 works really well.
It never disconnects or hangs in the first 8 to 10 hrs from a cold boot.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

little said:


> Yeah, it heats up. No much but yeah, I can feel the heat.



that i can too.but nothing to worry about. which doesn't heat up when it is working?


----------



## little (Jul 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> which doesn't heat up when it is working?


Yeah, true. So I'm ordering it tonight. I hope it'll serve my 24x7 needs.  
Thanks.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

little said:


> Yeah, true. So I'm ordering it tonight. I hope it'll serve my 24x7 needs.
> Thanks.



dont forget to give rest. electronic equipments wont work too long when it is stress tested(24X7)


----------



## little (Jul 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> electronic equipments wont work too long when it is stress tested(24X7)



Yup, but IMO devices like modems and routers are designed to be used 24x7.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

little said:


> Yup, but IMO devices like modems and routers are designed to be used 24x7.



good to you, if they are


----------



## ratul (Jul 6, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> dont forget to give rest. electronic equipments wont work too long when it is stress tested(24X7)



NO rest here, my 1k Netgear WGR614: Netgear WGR614 Wireless-N 150 Router - Netgear: Flipkart.com is working 24x7 for past 2 years now, i don't think it would have taken a break of more than an hour in last 2 years, when there's no electricity it's either powered by the UPS or Inverter, when no one's home, it's still switched on, but never switched off, ever...


----------



## little (Jul 6, 2014)

ratul said:


> NO rest here, my 1k Netgear WGR614: Netgear WGR614 Wireless-N 150 Router - Netgear: Flipkart.com is working 24x7 for past 2 years now, i don't think it would have taken a break of more than an hour in last 2 years, when there's no electricity it's either powered by the UPS or Inverter, when no one's home, it's still switched on, but never switched off, ever...



Annoyed by W8968, I borrowed an old Netgear DGN1000 from my uncle. It works fine and never disconnects (I've been using it 24x7 for around a week) but WiFi range sucks, really. And it starts acting weird if I connect 3 or 4 devices at once.


----------



## ratul (Jul 6, 2014)

little said:


> Annoyed by W8968, I borrowed an old Netgear DGN1000 from my uncle. It works fine and never disconnects (I've been using it 24x7 for around a week) but WiFi range sucks, really. And it starts acting weird if I connect 3 or 4 devices at once.



well i am happy with it's range, this is what i am getting currently 2 rooms apart with 3 walls in between:
*i.imgur.com/YgDzoVh.png

never had any issues with any no. of devices connected, usually 6 devices are connected (5 wireless 1 wired) most of the time, but it reaches 8-10 on every sunday.. 
You can try this to increase range, can't say it works, but have this on my router for long now:


----------



## little (Jul 6, 2014)

ratul said:


> well i am happy with it's range, this is what i am getting currently 2 rooms apart with 3 walls in between:
> *i.imgur.com/YgDzoVh.png
> 
> never had any issues with any no. of devices connected, usually 6 devices are connected (5 wireless 1 wired) most of the time, but it reaches 8-10 on every sunday..
> You can try this to increase range, can't say it works, but have this on my router for long now:



Thanks for the tip. Will try it when I get time.


----------



## little (Jul 16, 2014)

Received W8961ND yesterday. Flipkart is currently shipping v3.1


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 16, 2014)

little said:


> Received W8961ND yesterday. Flipkart is currently shipping v3.1



congrats


----------

